# Mason jars



## TigerJCM1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I started a post on another thread but since have realized that i have more jars than bottles so I will look for a little help here. To make it short I inherited my grandmothers house about 10 years ago and have kinda just left everything alone. Recently pulled down some old bottles from a pantry to look up their value. As i was doing this i noticed a lot of mason type fruit jars for sale and remembered that there was about 20 boxes of them in one of the barns outside. So i go and scam through them today and as I came across a new one i put aside and brought it inside. I think I would like to get rid of these and would like to ask the experts here if any of these are valuable and what would be the best way to sell the whole lot as one. Here are some examples of what I have, some I have dozens of and some there are only one or two that I have seen so far. All help is appreciated.....

 Ball Ideal Pat D July 14th 1908 qt with glass lid, wire clip, square i guess you would call it, 

 Ball Ideal with glass lid, wire clip, round, blue-ish tint

 Ball Perfect Mason Qt round screw on lid, blue, a few different variations of the logo

 Ball Freezer Jar (smaller 1/2 qt maybe?) with raised glass lines around for grip

 Ball widemouth clear qt

 Ball Perfect Mason round, blue, 1/2 gallon i think

 Ball Perfect Mason clear 1/2 gallon square

 Ball Perfect Mason with raised grips square clear, have a lot of these, qt

 Ball Mason 1/2 gallon clear with raised grips

 Mason Jar, with a star between the words, clear qt

 Mason , qt , clear, on the back is 1776-1976 with liberty bell

 Mason's  Patent Nov 30th 1858 1/2 gallon with lid,, there are two different symbols on the bottles, i wouldnt know what to call either

 Atlas Good-Luck with clover, glass lid, square, 1/2 the size of the regular jars, whatever that is lol

 Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason qt round

 Atlas Special Mason square qt

 Atlas E-Z Seal round, qt with glass top

 Atlas Mason Qt, square, 

 Moms Mason Jar, picture of a woman on it, square qt

 JG Mason round, pt

 Kerr self sealing Mason qt

 Kerr Self Sealing Trade Mark Rec Mason 1/2 gallon

 Golden Harvest Mason qt

 Golden Harvest Mason pt

 The Telephone Jar Whitney Glass Works  qt jar looks like it should have a glass lid but doesnt

 Hundreds of jars total,, some are these that i listed and some are unmarked completely, some of the unmarked look old and some not so old,, half of those could be Mayonase jars, i have no idea


 Well now that I have typed that and set each one on the floor and away from the flourecent lights it looks like the ones i called blue may be green, i have no idea, i will look at them in the sunlight tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a nice BPM that is blue. As soon as I clean er up Ill post it.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got a perty blue one too but its missin a chunk out of the back.


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

pic's pic's and more pic's would help you and us, also where you're located, in case someone wants to stop by and help you out wouldn't hurt...Jim


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a clear Lamb mason jar with a glass and metal lid. The only mark on the bottom is a "L".  I thought it would be made by Lamb Glass Company but the "L" appears to be for Latchford Glass Company. I'm not sure if the lid is the original but it is white glass. The inside of the lid says "White Crown Vacuum Mason Jar Cap" and "Pat-11-22" "1910". There is also an upside down "1" above the pat. number. Any information on this would be appreciated.[font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"][/font]


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is a picture of the lid...


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Near the bottom of the jar is also the number 12.


----------



## digginthedog (Aug 3, 2011)

The LAMB MASON took a LAMB insert, and it would be worth as much as the jar is, I once sold a complete THE LAMB on ebay and had several people contact me to see if I had any more inserts-the WHITE CROWN insert goes to a WHITE CROWN MASON- $8-12 for pt/qt- The LAMB- books for $1-3 complete. JB


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Would the White Crown mason be the same as a Crown mason? I have a large one that says Crown Mason. Where the lid screws down there is the number 20.


----------



## ajohn (Aug 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  gumpsgirl
> 
> Would the White Crown mason be the same as a Crown mason?


 nope,goes to a WHITE CROWN MASON jar


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh okay. Thanks. Guess I've got some more research to do.[8|]


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 3, 2011)

Post as many pictures as possible of the jars you have.


----------

